# Lowrance HDS 7 Map Image



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

you need the navionics platinum card and it has what you are looking to do


----------



## joey7848 (Dec 11, 2012)

Same story with the Garmin equivalent model (GPSMAP 740s)??

Thanks.


----------

